
Collection of generative models in Tensorflow - mfagio
https://github.com/hwalsuklee/tensorflow-generative-model-collections
======
s-macke
The summary of all different GANs and especially the structure of the plots is
very helpful. However I am unsure about the mnist and fashion-mnist results. I
can't see any significant difference between the methods. Maybe the CelebA
(human faces) database would be more helpful to see the differences.

~~~
thedatamonger
I would also like to see it used on faces, the mnist digits data set doesn't
showcase each method for me either.

------
congerous
Curious: Does anyone use GANs for anything of value, or are they just gimmick
NNs?

~~~
thedatamonger
google used them to train their go AI AFAIK.

